# Fire pit near propane grill???



## grill3r (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a Weber propane grill that I leave on my back patio. I just purchased a small fire pit to but on the patio (similar to below) so that we can sit around a fire and relax.

Quick question-- can a fire pit like this be used near a propane grill? Are there any risks/dangers involved with this? I normally worry too much about things but I am really hesitant to start a fire on my patio now. Thanks for any info.













24440240681436p?$478$



__ grill3r
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Grill

There's always a slight danger when you have fire next to LPG, but I don't think I would worry too much about it.  On my deck I have a propane grill, a propane turkey cooker, a charcoal/wood burner smoker, and several flaming torches--all in close proximity for years.  No problemo.  Only see a problem if you have a propane leak and being outdoors, the wind should clear that up unless it is massive.  Just me saying.

Gary


----------



## bhawkins (Nov 22, 2013)

Which is closer to the propane tank the fire pit or the flames from the grill??


----------



## palladini (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice. I am glad that were ever you live lets you do that.  In our town, a pit like that is a no go.  Town bylaw says no fire can be started unless your going to cook over it.


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 22, 2013)

The fire box on my smoker is one foot from the end on my propane grill. As long as there is no leaks , you're good. I had a huge chicken grease fire in my grill one night. My wife waa scared because the propane tank was new , the riding mower was right next to it and full of gas and all this ten feet from the house. Not a problem turn off gas move mow and let it burn out.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 26, 2013)

When I lived in Calgary, they had a bylaw like that.  All I did was take a weiner and put it on a stick and set it next to the fire pit.  Food ready to cook.  Of course, you have to understand, I would starve to death before I would eat a weiner.  LOL  But it worked.

Gary


----------



## dward51 (Nov 26, 2013)

A simpler question....

Is the LP tank and hose closer to the fire than your legs and feet are when sitting next to the fire pit?  I seriously doubt they are and your flesh is a better indicator of how close is too close!

I suspect you are fine.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Dward

Excellent answer!!!  Pretty much says it all

Gary


----------



## gafar0068 (Jan 24, 2014)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object><style>st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) }</style><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif]

Now I say about the website that they are a family owned business located in Southern Indiana. This website is related *propane firepit* They are performed the name brand, high quality in low prices products for you. If you need more information please go to that website.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 26, 2014)

the flames from the grill are a whole lot closer

Gary


----------

